# When to test after a 5 day transfer



## cherrycake

Hi all

I've scoured the internet for information during my 2ww and was amazed and really worried about how much I read on 5 day transfers where ladies - more so in America I think - testing 4 and 5dp5dt and getting positives.  I have stupidly tested from day 4 and day 5 past my 5dt and its neg. My embies are 10 days old at this stage and would have started to implant 4 days ago so if it had worked surely I should be getting some HCG in my system by now.  I've had zilch symptoms also which does not help!  I can't bear thinking about another failure.


----------



## MissTC

Hey Cherrycake

You are testing too early!  Everyone is different!

I had a 5day blast transfer and was told to test 9 days past transfer.  I did and it was BFN however the very next day it turned to BFP!!!  

My advice to you would be to step away from the peesticks!  All embies are different and implantation can take place anywhere between 7 and 12 days so if you have a late implanter you wouldn't be secreting HCG hormone yet anyway  

Take care, relax, look after yourself, and I wish you all the luck in the world

Tracy
x


----------



## cherrycake

Thank you v much Tracy
I am so negative as I've not had any symptoms - desperately wishing my boobs would start hurting!
Got to stop searching the internet!!!!
Where did you have your DE treatment if you don't mind me asking? Did you change clinics at all?
I've started to look on the abroadies thread for inspiration if this fails.
C x


----------



## Corie

Hi Cherrycake,
I had 5 day blasties transferred on 17/3/10 and was told I could test in 12 days no sooner (the embrologists said 12 days the dr said 14 days). I could try and test tomorrow (as 11 days post transfer) but am too terrified - I truly don't know how I will cope with another negative. I don't have any symptoms other than some mild dragging pains when I stand and walk around and desperately knicker checking every couple of mins! 
So I do think its too early for you to be testing as you were 2 days after me. Wishing you lots of luck honey hang in there xxx


----------



## Corie

no 4 days after me if you had transfer 21/3/10?


----------



## cherrycake

Hi Corie
Thank you for your reply, I know exactly how you feel about being too terrified to test.  As its a DE IVF this time for me I think it might be a bit different to my previous 2 BFN's as I never even got to test day with them, I somehow think I will have to POAS this time to find out.  Wishing you all the luck on your test day - best wishes Cx


----------



## MissTC

Morning

Cherrycake - I have my tx at LWC in Darlington. The first one I had was at Leeds GI but then I switched to the private clinic. We had 4 BFN's in a row but on 5th we got magical BFP! Sadly MC at 7wks 2 days, but we have 3 frozen blasts so, after I have got over the trauma of the MC we will be going for FET. Don't get too hung up on symptoms hun. It really is so early that symptoms can't be relied on. Some women have lots of symptoms, some think they have but it's just the drugs, and some have no symptoms at all. It's just a waiting game. I can tell you the only thing I felt different on the 2ww that resulted in BFP was that my nipples started tingling if I shivered when it was cold! You have to just hang on in there, stay positive and take care of yourself! 

Corie - wishing you lots of good luck too hun    

Tracy
x


----------



## olgakorbut

Could I ask a quick question? I am currently on the Reprofit Mar/Apr board and have some fabulous buddies there to say the least who know all about me!

Anyway as I came on this board via google and saw the questions being asked I'd like to ask myself if that is ok?

I had a 5-day tx on 13/4 with x2 expanding blasts grade 1 and x1 expanding blast grade 1 - 2.  That night I got a small bit of pink/brown mucous - you normally get white with the progesterone pessaries as you probably know! Then nothing.  I've had a sore back, especially when sitting up and metal taste in my mouth etc etc. No sore boobs though, never seemto get those.  It was day 10 yesterday and I hadnt felt great the night before, got up went to the loo and bleeding. Not bright red, but not really pink/brown which can mean implantation (got that last time when I got a BFP in September and then m/c'd at 8 weeks, first time got pg with IVF with own eggs or donor).  Anyway I did my usual panic stations, got upset as you do.  Signs I've had before have ended in BFN like Ive had, but then last time I got similar and a BFP.

Took meds all at once in panic, though it doesnt matter when you take them, bleeding stopped and changed to pale pink or cream.  Then came back at midnight, again not bright red though, but meds can stop this I know.  Still some when wipe this am but more pale brown/cream. Still got AF feelign down below which had quite bad yesterday.

Now of course I just want it to stop like last time and some other signs to show.  Do you think there is any chance its implantation day 10/11  At clinic in room consultant said test on 26, but on my form it says 25, which is sat.

Not sure what to think to be honest about it all, consultant said via email last night could lose one and still work.  Im not so sure at all and just feel like its all going t*ts up! Its our last go as we have no pennies left, although I am hoping I have between 1 and 3 frosties from the donor as they were good grades, just waiting to hear.

Any info gratefully received about implantation or test dates.

Thanks
Olga xxxx


----------



## loripori

Hi All

I am 4 days past 5 day transfer and its killing me not testing. I didnt realise until now that some people have had a BFP this early.

Why is this so so hard? OTD is Mon 26th.

I am a teacher and I cant concentrate on anything - poor kids I feel so guilty that I am not teaching to the best of my ability. I feel like I am just sitting waiting.

Does anyone think its worth my while buying a HPT this pm todo tomorrow morn?? If so whoch one is good - I live in Dubai but can get most...


----------



## Cozy

Loripori,

the best one in the UK to buy for early testing is First Response. Can you get them over there? Clearblue are good too.

You can start testing from 6dp5dt and get a BFP. I was 8dp5dt when I got mine. However, if you dont get a BFP this early dont worry about it, just test every other day, 6 & 8 days pt are still early and things can quickly change. 

Good luck

Cozy


----------



## loripori

Thank you so much Cozy - off on the hunt for First Response!


----------



## MissTC

Hi girls

Olga - I would hang in there hunnie because what you describe could easily be down to meds and to implantation. I know it is difficuty but try to stay positive until your OTD    Some girls do get BFP's at day 8/9 past a 5 day transfer, but then again, for some it can take a little longer and be day 9/10 past 5 day transfer. I would hold out until at least 22 April which will be 9 days past your ET if you had it on 13 April. Good luck hun    

Lori - I bet you are doing your job better than you think hun, you will be on autopilot  Wishing you lots of luck for your OtD  

Good luck all
Tracy
x


----------



## olgakorbut

Thanks for the advice Tracy, really very kind of you. I think I can hold out until the weekend to be honest. 

Trying to sort out levels of progesterone right now on my Apr/May Reporfit board and whether I should be on gestone instead of pessaries as over 40 (47 just OAP that I am , lol x).  Ive mailed them to ask and if right can I have urgent presc. I need to ensure Ive done my best and looking at my history etc, many are saying have the injection not suppositories or whether or should be on more than my increased dose Im on as of yesterday of 800mg, as one girl said she was on max dosage!

Oh the joy of going through treatment eh, lol !!!

Thanks again and lets hope its post implantation eh!!!
Olga xxxx


----------



## loripori

Well OTD is Monday 26th had 2 blastos put back last Fri16th and got a BFN this morn with a clearblue HPT.

GUTTED. Not going to test now till Sunday as it just kills me.


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi Loripor

My OTD is Sunday, so day before you. I wouldnt take the BFN as a negative result in the end, so many of my friends from these boards and others got that one day and then a BFP the next.  Last treatment I didnt test until the day before I was due to as I was always used to testing at 14 days post tx with my own eggs, though they never got to blast.  

Im now on day 13 post EC and day 10 post tx, and am petrified of testing altogether cause I just dont want to see a    word as its our first and last fresh cycle. Then again I was trying to work out yesterday if didnt get any frosties, and still waiting to hear apparently it takes over a week - I feel an email the to the embryiologist coming on tomorrow, how I could afford an FET cycle or two again this year.

Keep your PMA I think its still too early and you may get a very different result by Fri/Sat.  I dont really have any symtoms, I did have same as last time first part of 2WW, metal taste, pins and needles,sore back, but no sore boobs, but never got different boobs until nearly 3 mths pg when caught naturally, didnt swell until 2.5 months!

My pleasure this am is that bleed that have been having whatever colour stopped late last night and no sign of it this am. Im in 2 minds, is it implantation stopped or did I lose 3 embies over the 3 days.  Um I wish to remain positive!!! Tired this am and felt very very very slightly nauseous.  Not got much energy.

So Loripori we can hold each others hands until the weekend ok, no more pee sticks until then, think positive!

love and hugs, I know how bad it is,its my 7th go (4 own eggs, 3 donor embies)
Kathy xxxx


----------



## Cozy

Loripori,

dont be too disheartened yet. Your ET was only 6 days ago, it is still early, especially on a clearblue. If you can manage it, test every other day until OTD, thinks can change very quickly.

If yours were hatching blasts there is a chance of an early BFP but if not it takes a bit longer.

Good luck

Cozy


----------



## loripori

Thank you Cozy - I will hold off till Sat prob.

I couldnt get First Response are they better that Cleablue??

I dont think they were hatching blasts - my doc said one was a blast and one would be a blast after a few hrs inside of me...

I have no symptoms at all but then I didnt when I was pregnant with my DD. I promised DH no early testing - cant believe that I have done it to myself.

I really appreciate you posting.

Also good luck Kathy - you have been thropugh so much I really hope that you get good news on Sun xxx

Laura xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Good luck to you Laura too, Im sure that things will change as Cozy says they easily do.  Cozy is a great source of info!

Keep your PMA up!
Kathy xxxx


----------



## Cozy

Loripori.

First Response are better for early testing and are accurate. Clearblue are as accurate but not quite as sensitive so they dont pick up the HCG quite so early.

If you didnt have hatching or expanding blasts transferred then they usually take a little longer to implant, so you would be unlikely to have a very early BFP. Some people dont get BFP's until their OTD. So please do give up yet.

Re symptoms, not many people do have them so early. If you think about it, if we were pregnant naturally we wouldnt know this early and would usually not have a clue we were pregnant, mainly due to lack of symptoms. So its very normal.

I look forward to hearing some good news from you in a few days   

Cozy


----------



## Cozy

Thanks Cathy  

Cozy


----------



## olgakorbut

You're welcome cozy you are always so lovely and helpful!

Kathy xxxx


----------



## loripori

Cozy - I could kiss you - thats just what I needed to hear. Its amazing how you hand on to every last word everyone says...

Will post again on Sun after doing next HPT

Love to you all - stay strong Kathy xx

Laura xxxx


----------



## loripori

Msg for Cozy - sorry to hound you but was wondering if I could ask you:

When you got your BFP 8 days post transfer was that on a 5 day transfer??

Did you test prior to that with HPTs and get BFN's??

Didnt test this morn - too scared. Trying to remember what the doc said about my one blast - he said it was 60 cells i think - does that sound like a hatching one??

God I think I need to go back to Uni and do another degree to cope with all this!!

Laura xx


----------



## Cozy

Laura,

I had 2 grade one blasts put back, one hatching and one expanding. No idea how many cells. 

I THINK it goes, compact morula, blastocyst, expanding blastocyst, then hatching blastocyst. I've never been told how many cells they have. You mentioned that your Dr said yours would be a blastocyst when it has been inside you for a day, then it may have been a compact morula, which are not quite as developed as blasts and may take a little longer to implant.

Yes I did 2 tests using a first response test before I got my BFP on day 8 and it was only a faint line. I used a clearblue digital the next day and that came up pregnant 1-2 weeks then the day after that (day 10) I went and had a blood test done.

Are you day 8 today? if so, it is still very early. What was your result today?

Test again on Sunday then Tuesday. (I think these are your days 10&12 ? ) If it is going to be a BFP then it will more than likely show itself by then, but it could still change to a BFP on Thursday

Cozy


----------



## loripori

Thank you so much Cozy.

I had 2 blasts put back. He said one was a perfect blast and the other will be a blast in a few hrs after the ET.

I had them both transfered exactly a week ago today (last Fri) at 10am. So does that make me 7 days past a 5 day transfer??

They have asked me to go in for a beta on Monday.

Have been all over looking for a first response but no luc - will try again woth cleablue on Sun.

Really hopefull now that you said that you got BFN before your BFP on day 8.

Thank you so much for your psots - you dont know how much they mean to nme xxx


----------



## loripori

Hi Cozy - I hope you read this!!!

I caved in and did a clearblue this morn...

There was a very very faint line and only when I held it up to the light. 

I left it for a while maybe 30 mins then looked back at it and its as if the left hand side of the line show ie half the width of the line - does this make sense

Dare I be optimistic

Hope you see this and let me know what your faint line looked like as I think I am day 7 or 8 had 2 blasts transferred last friday...

Oh God - I hope so much its my BFP on its way - I am so so scared that I ma just reading too much into it al tho or that i have got a dodgy test....

Laura xxxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi Loripori

I think you are testing a bit early to be honest, I would put those pee sticks away for a few days yet otherwise you are going to wind yourself up like I have in the past.  If there is a feintline it could be a good sign, so keep positive and enjoy the sunshine this weekend and relax.  I've had it said to me so many times if you get stressed, panic etc etc your embies know, so you need to be talking to them and relaxing out in the garden with a good mag or book!

If you read your instructions it says dont read the test after10mins normally, check anyway. So at 30 mins I woud ignore it as it can thin off

Cmon Lori keep your pma, I do understand how you are feeling though!!!       

kathy xxx


----------



## Cozy

Laura,

if it is only visible when you hold it up to the light it sounds more like it may be an evaporation line. It is possible it could be an early BFP, however, dont get your hopes up as it is still early days. My early BFP I could see when it was lay down and even though it was faint it was visible then.

It sounds like you are day 8 today, so its up to you if/when you test again. If you are having bloods done on Monday you might be better off waiting for that, there is no mistaking those results.

I had to test every other day and it doesnt stress me out until I get to the OTD and when its BFN then I get upset, prior to that I am fine. I get more stressed not doing it  

Keep thinking positive   

Cozy


----------



## rungirl

Loripori - didin't want to read and run.  Sending you lots of positive vibes your way, and enjoy the sunshine!!!!   
big hugs,
rungirl xxxxx


----------



## loripori

thank you guys - a little update ...

Just did another test and there was a def line even when it was lying down not in direct sunlight. Will test again tomorrow but am hoping that this is it!!!!


----------



## Cozy

Laura,

I hope so... good luck 

Cozy


----------



## loripori

Thank you so much Cozy for all your responses!

I had another faint positive this morn - no need to hold up to light this time either!!

Guess I just have to wait till tomorrow or Beta to have it all confirmed one way or the other!

love and bext wishes to all x


----------



## loripori

Well Cozy - my BETA is 54 - Doctor is very happy. Cant believe I have a BFP - In a total state of shock!

Scan in 2 weeks - will only sink in prob when I hear the heart beat!!

Thank you to you and everyone else for all your support.

Hang in there Kim... Thinking of you and sending lots of love xxx


----------



## Cozy

Loripori,

 on your    

I hope everything continues to go well for you

Cozy


----------

